# Galveston surf



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Im thinking about going down to the galveston surf after christmas
What do yall think?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I will tell you what you already know...You cannot catch anything if your bait is
not in the water...Fish EVERY chance that you get...Catch 'em when they bite.
Mustad7731


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Patience Grasshopper's!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

For whiting, redfish, or drum....Go for it!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

CaUght 15 fat whiting and two BIG rays
Whiting on shrimo and rays on cut whiting and shad


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you! Have you tried Fishbites- they for well for me. Shrimp


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Me and my father in law went today on the West end and caught about 20 big Bull Whiting and 4 slot Black Drum from 19 - 24 inches. Had about 5 others break us off. All on shrimp Carolina Rigged.
Bites were not fast, but well worth the wait!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

I use blooD worm fish bites in virginia for hufe croaker
But does the shrimp rly do the job?
We fishind at beaxh acess 33 and just casted carolina rigs


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Slow but nice day at Surfside yesterday. My son and I landed half a dozen keeper whiting and one slot red, 24". The water was sandy green and calm. All of the whiting were right on top of the first bar. The red came from the middle of the next gut. I have renewed my interest in the whiting. They are easy to catch, easy to clean, taste good and the smaller ones are outstanding bait. I am looking forward to warming up the fryer this evening.

For the bird watching fishermen, I also saw a bald eagle and a falcon sitting on fence posts in Surfside yesterday. Late afternoon, I could see from the highway that Christmas Bay was covered in ducks.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

*quote*



histprof said:


> Slow but nice day at Surfside yesterday. My son and I landed half a dozen keeper whiting and one slot red, 24". The water was sandy green and calm. All of the whiting were right on top of the first bar. The red came from the middle of the next gut. I have renewed my interest in the whiting. They are easy to catch, easy to clean, taste good and the smaller ones are outstanding bait. I am looking forward to warming up the fryer this evening.
> 
> For the bird watching fishermen, I also saw a bald eagle and a falcon sitting on fence posts in Surfside yesterday. Late afternoon, I could see from the highway that Christmas Bay was covered in ducks.


Cool report. Agree with the renewed interest in whiting. I may go tomorrow.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

The Whiting are in the surf and they are big right now. Most of the ones I caught last week in Galveston were over 12 inches up to 17 1/2 inches. I find that they bite better when the water is choppier. It seems that they like the bottom stirred up a bit.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm trying to get down there Thursday for a few hours in the Am. I'm bad in need of some sand and salt breeze.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm able to get out tomorrow as well. We'll see if there is a pre-front bite... Will post if anything interesting happens.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Met Specktaker for a day of beachfishing at Surfside. No action. Spent most of the time picking weed off the lines.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

I am going to be going out on Saturday probably to surfside beach to try my luck. I'm still fairly new to surf fishing but with how cold it's been and not having waders I will probably be casting from the shore line. 

I'm still trying to catch my first bull red haven't had luck since April.
I am gonna try the match the hatch tactic and fish whiting but curious is it better to cut fillets and put them on or half them? And if I do what's too big or suggested size of cut bait to use will be running 2 30lb rods and a 16 hook on one and a 9 on the other.
Figured since I haven't had luck may be my bait size.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I can personally attest to how cold that water is :grin: Was wading out about knee deep to get my long rod out a little further. 
As far as cut/fillet whiting, I tried using just straight cut and nothing was hitting it. I would suggest filleting the whiting and as far as size goes, in my experience, I've caught more fish using smaller pieces. And by small I mean relative to what size hook your using. The whole "If you want a bigger fish, use a bigger bait" never really seemed applicable. Ive got plenty of decent sized fish using small bait. I think the only real advantage of big baits is its easier for the fish to see. Given, I'm also relatively new to surf fishing myself. Most of my experience comes from fishing piers and such.
Hope this helps and let us know how you do. I was just there yesterday and I'm already itching to go back. Curse you, job! *shakesfist


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I will definitely put a post up on how it goes if the girlfriend doesn't kill me. I figure in my past attempts I probably was using to big of bait. So I guess I will give some smaller pieces of bait a chance.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Also try to make sure your bait is inbetween the sand bars. a little more action going on there.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Yeah I try to keep my lines in the middle of the 2nd or 3rd gut. Without being able to wade out to cast though will probably be stuck fishing the 2nd gutt. 

I may fish the first gut for whiting they hopefully will still be running heavy, wanting to catch a few of them in the 12-17 inch range to fillet up to fry. I'm planning to use Squid for bait for them, since they normally take shrimp too fast to really get the hook in there mouth.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Give this a try...*

Vsynk, you may want to try to place your baits on the edges of the 2nd gut...
I've found a little more fish traffic near the edges of ther guts than in the center
of the guts...my $.02....Give it a try...
Mustad7731 
Jack


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I Will try that, from what I hear the whiting normally stay on the edges of the sand bars.


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Update - Rather then going to surfisde, I took my girlfriend and we went out to SLP. We didn't have any luck on winter bull reds like I was hoping for, however we did catch a good amount of whiting in the surf that were anywhere from 10-16 inches long. I ran my big rigs in the 2nd gut and the bait rods in the first, and used Fillets of whiting on the hooks for the big rigs and didn't even get a single run in about 4 hours.

I made myself a blog about fishing/surf fishing. I know I'm not the most knowledgeable at it since I'm also still learning, but would appreciate any feedback/comments from anyone who might wanna look at it.

http://surf-fishing.blogspot.com/


----------

